# udev: /dev/sound - directory permission problem

## flip

Hi,

I'm quite fresh with udev and I'm having some nasty problem with /dev/sound and am quite unable to find a neat solution anywhere, perhaps someone knows it.

I'm only using udev for a few days and in the "out of the box" way - not the udev-only system but the simpler one. The only problem I've had with it so far is sound device - after starting kde i get "cannot open /dev/dsp (permission denied)" thingy. As far as I can gather all permisions are being set correctly that is /etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions says:

```

# audio devices

dsp*:root:audio:0660

audio*:root:audio:0660

midi*:root:audio:0660

mixer*:root:audio:0660

sequencer*:root:audio:0660

sound/*:root:audio:0660

snd/*:root:audio:0660

beep:root:audio:0660

admm*:root:audio:0660

adsp*:root:audio:0660

aload*:root:audio:0660

amidi*:root:audio:0660

dmfm*:root:audio:0660

dmmidi*:root:audio:0660

sndstat:root:audio:0660

```

My user is in audio group and that seems to work fine. however /dev/sound directory permissions are messed up. When I change directory permissions everything is fine, but I have to do it every time at boot and am unable to understand why...

----------

## scmckenzie

Try commenting out the sound card related stuff in

/etc/security/console.perms

also might have to chmod and chown the /dev/dsp

----------

## flip

Hey,

thanks for answering.

Unfortunatelly it'doesn't help  :Sad: . 

Even though I've commented out everything considering sound from /etc/security/console.perms (which doesn't seem to be setting /dev/sound directory anyways - rather /dev/sound/* ) every time I reboot i get the same problem. Wird thing is that ownership is beeing set to root:root and permisions to 000 (???)  but I can still read/write/enter directory as root...

deam. 

Oh, well I have to keep searching.

thanks anyways

-- 

f

----------

## Allochtoon

Same problem, being caused here by PAM.

Can someone write a clean & nice howto about getting things working with pam because i spent 2 days trying to fix things.

----------

## flip

PAM u say? but how exactly is pam affecting permissions of that directory? Can't seem

to find any relation...

Also - what did you try to do with it?

-- 

f

----------

## Darkael

Are you using udev 051? I heard there is a bug with it concerning sound permissions, and that you need to upgrade to 052 (which is in portage now)

----------

## Allochtoon

hmm, i  did

```
emerge alsa-utils alsa-libs
```

and i got music!

--edit--

Well my permissions are still messed up now.

----------

## Allochtoon

Alright, i emerged 052 and followed the udev guide so my kernel is in shape. I also made a module for my emu10k.

I will edit this post if that fixed the problem.

Do you get this also?

```
marco@bobo marco $ aplay

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1172:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: No such file or directory

aplay: main:508: audio open error: No such file or directory

```

----------

## pivertd

Exactly the same problem.

Each time I boot, I need to :

chmod a+rx /dev/sound

And then, the sound works.

----------

